# smiles per klick in ein textfeld einfügen



## MLelite (21. Jun 2005)

hi leutz habe ein Problem mit java da ich mich kaum damit auskenne aber es trozdem brauche für ein Gästebuch!
Es geht darum: sobalt man ein Smile anklickt soll ein bestimmtes Symbol  in das textfeld geschrieben werden! genauso wie in diesem forum die funktion textsmile() sollte das machen und der Link ganz unten im script sollte das ausführen. Den Restlichen Code habe ich auch mal gepostet das ist aber jetzt nicht so wichtig



```
<form name="eintragen" action="eintragen_prozess.php" method="post">
    

Name:</p>
    

<input type="text" name="name"> </p>
     Message:

    
<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript"><!--
		var maximale_Textlaenge = 300;
		var laenge = 50;

		var Netscape = 0;
		if(navigator.appName == "Netscape")  Netscape = 1;

		if (Netscape)
		{
			window.captureEvents(Event.KEYPRESS);
			window.onkeypress = Ausgabe;
		}

		function Ausgabe(Ereignis)
		{
			aktualisieren();
			window.captureEvents(Event.KEYPRESS);
			window.onkeypress = Ausgabe;
		}

		function aktualisieren()
		{
			var anzahl = eval(maximale_Textlaenge - document.eintragen.textfeld.value.length - 0);
			if ( anzahl != laenge )
			{
				if ( (anzahl >= 0) ) 	document.eintragen.ch.value = anzahl
				if ( (anzahl <0) ) document.eintragen.ch.value = anzahl;
			}
			laenge = anzahl;
		}

		function beginnen()
		{
			aktiv = window.setInterval("aktualisieren()",100);
		}
		function beenden()
		{
			window.clearInterval(aktiv);
		}
		
		function textsmile(bild)
		{
                 document.forms[0].elements['textfeld'].value += bild;
	         document.forms[0].elements['textfeld'].focus();
                }


// -->
		</script>

<textarea name="textfeld" style="OVERFLOW: hidden" cols="50" rows="6" wrap="virtual" onFocus="beginnen();" onBlur="beenden();"></textarea>


<input type="text" value="gelöscht" name="ch" readonly size="8" maxlength="8">
	[b]Zeichen verfügbar...[/b]

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"><!--
	window.setTimeout("aktualisieren();",100);
	// -->
</script>
    

<input type="checkbox" name="checkbox"> Ich versichere hiermit das 
    dieser Gästebucheintrag kein Spam ist!</p>
    

<input type="submit" value="Eintragen"><input type="reset" value="Löschen"></p>
</form>



<?
echo "[img]".$pfad."/".$dateiname[$i]."[/img]";
?>
```

Der Link gibt dann zB sowas aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nun gut ich hätte jetzt auch noch Tage mich mit der Java Sprache ausseinandersetzten können aber das sollte doch für einen von euch eben mal so schnell ohne großes überlegen gehen

Das Problem ist das es Halt nicht geht, dass mit dem text einfügen könnt ihr mir einen Vorschlag machen! besogen auf die Funktion


----------



## Roar (21. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben!


----------



## YoFish (21. Jun 2005)

Hi Frog,

SCHIEBUNG!!!
ich gehe sehr gerne immer wieder in dieses Java-Forum, um
Javascript-Fragen zu beantworten.  :wink: 

Hier die Lösung:

Schreibe in Zeile 72 statt dem Wort 

href 

das Wort

onclick

dann gehts.

Gruß
YF


----------



## MLelite (21. Jun 2005)

stimmt jetzt gehts 1000x thx


----------

